# Pete's tide 2 and navy barge report



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

holy Spear-it took a group out to said wrecks May 17th. The folks said the viz was great and the water temp is starting to get on up. My bottom machine said 74 degrees. 2 of the guys were diving in shorties and said they were comfortable. by noon the seas had laid right on down. Will be taking them out again today then makeing a personal trip afterward to put a fish in the boat! Report on that later. See you guys out there!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sounds good, kevin. tell rich we need to go out again. next time i'll try and shoot more than 1 fish. let us know how the trip after the trip goes.


----------

